# Hi



## asmanokhchi (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi,

Anyone can suggest good places for Iftar in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, it depends on your budget and taste in food. My personal favourite this Ramadan is the 99 AED Iftar at Peppermill (Eastern Mangroves or Al Wahda Mall), which is Indian food. Most of the hotels have a good Iftar buffet.


----------

